# Use Flags globales o locales?

## nestormh

Hola gentozianos jeje toi reconfigurando una vez mas el make.conf (que no veas..) y estoi poniendo las flags globales para todo el sistema, pero SOLO las mas basicas.

las demas las pondre paquete a paquete, poco a poco, solo lo necesario para cada uno. Pero mi pregunta es que si las flags globales como por ejemplo a52 flac pulseaudio (son globales), las puedo especificar el los pquetes que las vaya a utilizar, por ejemplo vlc o el que sea. Nose si me explico bien.

gracias a todos por vustra compresion

----------

## sefirotsama

No te explicas muy bien... pero creo que preguntas por como poner flags (USE) a paquetes en particular sin que afecte todo el sistema, ¿es eso?

Léete el handbook el apartado de las USE se explica. De todas maneras te paso un fragmento que te ayudará de mi archivo /etc/portage/package.use

```
sys-fs/ntfs3g suid

media-libs/freetype -bindist

media-libs/xine-lib aac alsa a52

media-video/kmplayer npp xine cairo

```

Evidentemente es más largo. Consulta que USE tienen disponible cada paquete (emerge -av paquete) y si no sabes para que sirve cada una (con gentoolkit instalado) haz euse -i flag y cuando te decidas lo escribes como puedes ver en este ejemplo.

Si algo ya estaba instalado, recuerda de recompilarlo (a veces conviene un emerge --newuse world si hay muchos cambios).

Un saludo

(te recomiendo que cambies el título del post como pone en las normas)

----------

## Coghan

No hace falta, si las aplica globalmente no será necesario que se le indiques individualmente a cada paquete. En el /etc/portage/package.use solo añade las use que necesites pasa cada paquete que no estén globalmente aplicadas.

----------

## nestormh

gracias por las respuestas, pero no no me e explicado bien perdonar jejej

yo me refiero que solo kiero poner ciertas flags globales del sistema pero solo las basicas basicas...en el make.conf...ej:sse mmx acpi hal dbus,etc,etc.

pero ai flaags globales tb como ac52 o acc por ejemplo que las pondre pero solo en los paquetes que yo kiera. me refiero si se puede acer eso, poner las flags globales que yo kiera pero a mano para cada pakete...

aber ahora si se entiende jeje graciassss

----------

## sefirotsama

 *nestormh wrote:*   

> gracias por las respuestas, pero no no me e explicado bien perdonar jejej
> 
> yo me refiero que solo kiero poner ciertas flags globales del sistema pero solo las basicas basicas...en el make.conf...ej:sse mmx acpi hal dbus,etc,etc.
> 
> pero ai flaags globales tb como ac52 o acc por ejemplo que las pondre pero solo en los paquetes que yo kiera. me refiero si se puede acer eso, poner las flags globales que yo kiera pero a mano para cada pakete...
> ...

 

Sí se puede, tal vez no me expliqué yo bien en mi post (cuenta 3 hacia arriba).

----------

## ekz

La prioridad para las USEs son (las de mayor prioridad, sobreescriben a las anteriores ):

4.- Las del profile

3.- Las del make.conf

2.- Las del package.use

1.- Las usadas en la linea de comandos (no recomendado!)

Añadir una USE en el make.conf, la activará en todos los paquetes que dispongan de ella, un buen ejemplo es la USE alsa, ya que es "normal" que si tenemos unos parlantes, queramos que todas las aplicaciones que pueden producir sonido lo hagan.

Pero hay muchas USEs que son específicas sólo de uno o dos paquetes, en ese caso es mejor añadirlas en el package.use, para así mantener limpio el make.conf, pero eso no impide que puedas/quieras añadirlas en este último.

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

Veamos, hay USE flags globales y locales; la lista de las primeras se encuentra en /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc y la lista de las segundas en /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

sefirotsama cometió un error tipográfico, él pretendía hablar del comando euse (y no "esue" como él teclea) que se encuentra en el paquete gentoolkit. Es obligatorio instalar gentoolkit.

Yo, usando el comando euse, tengo todas las USE locales en /etc/portage/package.use y todas las globales en make.conf (entre ellas algunas como -kde -qtX, etc.).

Edito: sí puedes anular una use global en /etc/make.conf y habiltarla en /etc/portage/package.use

Pero si la añades a un paquete e instalas todas las dependencias necesarias, ¿por qué anularla en los demás?, es como desperdiciar librerías que ya tienes instaladas...

Te sugiero hacer lo mismo que yo, todas las USE globales en /etc/make.conf (o anuladas con un -); y todas las USE particulares y concretas de algunos paquetes en /etc/portage/package.use

El comando euse te será de gran ayuda para discriminar (en el buen sentido del término) los parámetros USE.

Saludos.

----------

